# How do I get to Cyprus without flying?



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

The comments are often more interesting than the article itself!!

How do I get to Cyprus without flying? - Telegraph


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

Interesting comments even if the article is wrong. There is a ferry from Athens/Lavrio to Limassol. Salamis Lines.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I've just bought a pick up and it's catching a ferry from Bristol next week all being well.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Once upon a time, long long ago (16 years!) I drove to Tenerife 

Over from Dover, down through Paris and Madrid to Cadiz, then ferry to Santa Cruz.

Had a little LH drive Citroen AX diesel at the time which I also drove back to broken Britain via Portugal catching the ferry to Plymouth via Santander - happy days!


----------

